

Ask HN: Would you use an NLP interface on top of Mixpanel? - blaurenceclark

I&#x27;m building a new analytics tool called VUE, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vueanalytics.co and we&#x27;re working on an NLP interface to your data.<p>Instead of building out entirely on our own we&#x27;re looking for user&#x27;s on Mixpanel, Flurry, etc. who would like to ask questions such as &quot;how many users have used our app 4 out of the last 7 days&quot; and much more, and get an answer back from our NLP engine.<p>Any of you on HN interested in trying it out?
======
bzalasky
It sounds like a great product. However, leaning too much on other companies
can get tricky if they decide to cut off the firehose. A previous startup that
I worked at got burned by the Twitter Cards API. Perhaps carrying the same
concept over to SQL/NOSQL databases (by no means trivial) could be the
difficult problem to solve that goes from zero to one, to steal a line from
Peter Thiel. That being said, I'd be interested in learning more.

~~~
blaurenceclark
Email me brian@vueanalytics.co !

